# FLN - Freelancer Limited



## stevier95 (23 October 2013)

Just seen that Freelancer has announced a prospectus to list on the ASX and that the general offer is now open.

Prospectus here: http://cdn2.f-cdn.com/investor/docu...13.pdf?v=81a7b711598ac0c23111136a783f1544&m=2

Would be interested to hear everyones opinion on this. Would be one of few tech start-ups to list on the ASX, the previous ones of which have had mixed success.

“We don’t have a long track record [on the ASX] for success in tech to date, so there haven’t been a lot of technologists who have gone on to be venture capital partners,” he told Business Insider Australia.

See more: http://www.businessinsider.com.au/f...listing-is-too-hard-for-tech-startups-2013-10


----------



## carloborja (1 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer IPO*

Interesting move by Matt Barrie. 

To think this came right after rejecting a $400 million offer from Recruit.co.

The industry of online staffing is a really booming industry though. Freelancer has already positioned itself as one of the top in the market (alongside its competitors: oDesk and Elance)

Though oDesk and Elance have more revenue, Freelancer has the most number of freelancers that could keep the business running.

Rob Rawson, CEO of Staff.com has also provided his insights on this matter: 
http://www.staff.com/blog/freelancer-com-listing-on-the-australian-stock-market/

It's something the industry is looking at perhaps. We have until November 15 to look out for that.


----------



## skc (15 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer IPO*

Lol. Everyone was expecting a massive stag on open and it didn't disappoint at $2.50. Not bad for a 50c float price. But pretty bad for the bloke who bought it who's now down 40%, with FLN trading at $1.75.


----------



## VSntchr (15 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer IPO*



skc said:


> Lol. Everyone was expecting a massive stag on open and it didn't disappoint at $2.50. Not bad for a 50c float price. But pretty bad for the bloke who bought it who's now down 40%, with FLN trading at $1.75.




OUCH!!!


----------



## skyQuake (15 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer IPO*



skc said:


> Lol. Everyone was expecting a massive stag on open and it didn't disappoint at $2.50. Not bad for a 50c float price. But pretty bad for the bloke who bought it who's now down 40%, with FLN trading at $1.75.




Esp with that 2mil just crossed at $1.50!

Anyone got any? Its always the good ones that u get 0 allocation for...


----------



## skc (15 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer IPO*



skyQuake said:


> Esp with that 2mil just crossed at $1.50!
> 
> Anyone got any? Its always the good ones that u get 0 allocation for...




I think my father in law got such a small allocation that his broker is no longer on his xmas card list.

$1.50 is probably low enough imo...


----------



## MrBurns (18 November 2013)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

Entirely speculative in my opinion, it could go gang busters or go under, not an industry that I would consider safe.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 August 2014)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

Floated at 50c and hit $2.50 not long after, now trading at a more reasonable and new all time low of 0.69c as of today's close...had a bit of a look tonight.


 Market cap 300m
 Revenue (projected) 25m
 Cash and equivalents 19m
 Total debt and liability's 34m
 Market Global - rapid growth
 Top 3 Global player in outsourcing marketplaces/collaboration/crowdsourcing etc 

https://www.freelancer.com
https://www.fantero.com/
http://www.warriorforum.com/

Chart would indicate that the down trend is flattening out...as a business Freelancer really could be anything, so many sites and so much content, massive potential i would think...and in such a low cost environment.
~


----------



## shoegaze (21 August 2014)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/15/freelancer-buys-warrior-forum/

They own warrior forum aswell. I am about to buy some FLN this week.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 February 2015)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

Through 90 CPS again today sees me out of this trade for a 24% profit, hung on to a few as this really could be anything...there seems to be a bit of a resurgence going on in the Net/Tech sector stocks.


----------



## SuperGlue (1 March 2015)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

FLN a buy recommendation from Foster Stockbroking and target of $1.35.

https://www.freelancer.com/investor#reports

Please DYOR.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 April 2015)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

Freelancer trading above $1.05 today - announces local job service..calling it uber for jobs. :venus:
~


----------



## skc (20 April 2015)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*



So_Cynical said:


> Freelancer trading above $1.05 today - announces local job service..calling it uber for jobs. :venus:




Can't seem to find their sight when I googled "Freelancer local jobs". But found this article instead.

http://www.brw.com.au/p/business/mid-market/freelancer_challenges_airtasker_xnKk52egGJpl81yOEN2sAO


----------



## So_Cynical (20 April 2015)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*



skc said:


> Can't seem to find their sight when I googled "Freelancer local jobs". But found this article instead.




Its built into the old site, so when employers are looking for work to be done they can specify location - local job, delivering coffee or washing the car...perhaps a back rub?

--------------

Thinking a bit more about it, a global ad hoc, social employment site - could be absolutely huge.


----------



## FreshCookie (14 March 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

What is everyone's opinion on FLN currently?


----------



## systematic (14 March 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*



FreshCookie said:


> What is everyone's opinion on FLN currently?




Wouldn't go near it, myself - currently.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 March 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*



systematic said:


> Wouldn't go near it, myself - currently.




I doubt you would "go near" 90% of the market...so not saying much.



FreshCookie said:


> What is everyone's opinion on FLN currently?




Currently - todays price, mixed feelings, certainly lower than it has been trading and could be just a little pull back on a 5 or 10 year uptrend, revenues and profit up close to 50% YOY, big margins, global reach, low/no debt....if you want to own it then currently is better than recently.


----------



## systematic (15 March 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*



So_Cynical said:


> I doubt you would "go near" 90% of the market...so not saying much.




The OP asked for anyone's current opinion; I gave mine as you gave yours.

"wouldn't go near it" is a comment in the style that I use in my posts; such as, "starting to like this as a value stock" or "poor momentum".  "Wouldn't go near it" was meant to convey, "yeah - _really_ don't like this one"

Apologies if that could have been clearer.


----------



## Knobby22 (15 March 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

There is a lot of competition in this space.


----------



## So_Cynical (14 December 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

Sold out today ~ $1.05

Got cold feet and didn't want to see my profit evaporate, terrible timing i know.


----------



## Tightwad (15 December 2016)

*Re: FLN - Freelancer*

i looked at getting out to buy something else recently but still think it has a lot of potential, was hit pretty hard after last update though


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> *Re: FLN - Freelancer*
> 
> Sold out today ~ $1.05
> 
> Got cold feet and didn't want to see my profit evaporate, terrible timing i know.



Actually your timing wasn't too bad, especially considering FLN's current price. The last 12 months have been terrible for the company.







The 2017 full year results released today reveal that Freelancer's revenue growth has stalled and is now going backwards in spite of good margins.






I think the company is going to find growth more difficult now given the level of competition in the market place. They will need to diversify and find new revenue streams in order to continue to grow and I think that will be a real challenge for them. Even at current prices I think FLN is a real gamble.


----------



## Cam019 (17 July 2018)

FLN pushed up 11.11% today on increased volume to secure a close on the days high of $0.60.


----------



## greggles (18 July 2018)

Half year financial results are due on 31 July. Based on recent price action there is clearly some speculation that they will surprise on the upside.

A look at the two year chart is interesting. It's fallen a long way from $1.80 in July 2016. $1 looks like serious resistance. It's having a little trouble getting through 60c but it's giving it its best shot. After closing at 60c yesterday it fell back to 56.5c today but finished at a high of 60c again at today's close.

Current market cap is $275 million. The upcoming half year results will be interesting.


----------



## Ann (24 November 2018)

This is my pick for the December Tipping Competition. It is a real company with real prospects. This is reflected in the movement of the chart pattern. No massive run ups and dumps down. Even though it fell quite low, it was slow enough for people to exit without losing their shirts. This tells me the upward climb is less likely to have too many heavy overheads as it climbs back up again.


----------



## Ann (27 December 2018)

I did a search of the ASX announcements for FLN just in case I could pick up anything dodgy. I am getting a bit twitchy with what I am finding with all these Consolidation things happening. As I was reading I was thinking, damn this company looks good, just going by the simple headlines. So I looked into its fundamantals a bit harder. When I posted this  as a Tipping Pick it just looked, at a glance, like a logistics connection hub....my imagination took me to Amazon and all the extra transport being needed for all the extra online shopping. (I may be wrong folks it may fall into a heap, this online shopping thing I mean).

Anyway getting back to FLN I thought it may be a potential for a long term hold as it really looked the goods, so I started to do deep and meaningful FA  (Fundamantal Analysis). When I do FA I look at the people, who they are what they have done, because it is not what the company does, the you-beaut-fairy-story line for the kiddies, or what the very old bookkeeping figures say they have been doing but look to the kind of people running the company and who they associate with. This is no guarantee of future performance but it can be a good FA Indicator of potential.

Matt Barrie is Freelancer, to me he appears to be a very smart Jack-the-Lad who likes expensive clothes, expensive cars, expensive parties, expensive lifestyle, cheap women, you know the type... arseholes. He is 100% ego driven, he has made enemies of the Venture Capital Mob. When I saw his picture he reminded me of one of the shysters/con men out of one of my favourite films "BoilerRoom".

Then I noticed as I was looking through his pictures what looked to be a great piece of Photoshop which made him look like a right evil bastard. I though, ooo someone doesn't like him, a picture being worth a thousand words and all, made me look! Fcuk! This company sounds like the biggest, most rotten scam to hit the airwaves in a long time if you can believe what is being said about the company. So far there are two lawsuits being brought against the company. There is not a doubt in my mind, if they are truly behaving in the manner being spoken about, they will be spending their entire profit base on littigation going forward into infinity. No doubt a few Venture Capitalists might be happy to bankroll any litigants if asked nicely! 

Right, I will add links to what I have been saying, check it out yourselves, see what you think, I may be doing this man, his company a grave injustice. I have no desire to make mischief or do harm, so please do your own research and see what you think. For me I really wouldn't want to be in the same room with this company or the man. If this stock gets a place in the Stock Tipping Contest, there is no way I will claim any winnings. I will donate any money to Joe and he will do something good with it.
https://www.smh.com.au/technology/t...fshoring-whitecollar-jobs-20120220-1thyc.html

https://www.reviewopedia.com/freelancer-com-reviews?page=1





This looks like a Photo manip of the man. May not be.





This is Matt Barrie CEO of Freelancer.


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2020)

I see that FLN is a popular stock today for weekly systems and I expected it to pull back a bit today but no, it gained another 5.4% which is nice for the existing holders.

I looked for some sort of catalyst which may have initiated this rise but nothing obvious in the announcements ( no price sensitive released recently )

So what is the driver ? 
Has it been undervalued for so long that people just realised ?
Will it continue to yearly high of 99c ?
Will it retrace due to profit takers ?

My take on the chart below is that it looks to good to be true and I have tried to illustrate the correlation between the price and RSI. We are in overbought territory and historically it has retraced as shown by the arrows.

Hopefully all holders make some money but I am just curious to watch how this pans out over the rest of this week.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 July 2020)

There's a sensitive Ann from Friday.
Escrow.com (owned by FLN ) preferred payment method for eBay Motors.
Potentially a good earner in time and may be pushed/available for other eBay stuff of high value.


----------



## Trav. (13 July 2020)

@frugal.rock announcement not marked price sensitive on my platforms but maybe it should have been.


----------



## frugal.rock (13 July 2020)

My mistake.
Sensitive, but not sensitive.
Dunno what the criteria is.
Fishy, but not. 
I considered it sensitive and price movement explanatory though...
I think Skate and co have ramped it up today


----------



## TechnoCap (24 April 2021)

target $1.17


----------



## greggles (27 April 2021)

It's been a while since I've taken a look at Freelancer and the business seems a lot more solid now than I remember it being.

They are into payment processing (Escrow.com), and freight (freightlancer.com) as well as the Freelancer.com website for which they were initially known. The latest set of financials looked very good, and I notice the share price has really taken off in the last couple of weeks, jumping from 65c to 97c.

It might be worth taking a deeper dive into FLN as I think there is a lot of potential future growth there, especially given the way the world has changed in the last 12 months.


----------



## TechnoCap (29 April 2021)

target of $1.17 almost hit before retracement (actual $1.15)
next stop by end May 2021 is $1.52


----------



## aus_trader (18 July 2021)

FLN just added to Speculative Stock Portfolio.

Details for purchase and other holdings of the spec portfolio can be found on that ASF thread.


----------

